# Soundkarte mit 2 Ausgängen



## Arne Buchwald (26. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Soundkarte für einen Kundenrechner, die zwei Ausgänge besitzt. Der Kunde stellt sich vor, dass er z.B. per Winamp normal MP3s abspielen kann und diese auf den Boxen ausgegeben werden. Weiterhin möchte er z.B. einen CD-Player laufen lassen, dessen Wiedergabe auf den an den PC angeschlossenen Kopfhörern erfolgt (nicht jedoch auf den Boxen).

Ich bin kein Hardware-Experte und frag' einfach mal, ob sowas vielleicht schon längst Standard oder ein teuer zu bezahlendes Extra ist.


----------



## w_anja (27. September 2003)

hört sich etwas seltsam an. liege ich richtig, das verschieden musik über die Soundkarte gespielt werden soll?

ich vermute mal, das du eine 2. soundkarte einbauen must. Ich habs bisher nicht geschafft, die verschiedenen Ausgänge der Soundkarte getrennt anzusteuern. Das geht evtl. nur mit speziellen Profikarten für Musikstudios.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. September 2003)

Durch das Einbauen einer zweiten Soundkarte funktioniert das !? ?


----------

